# Turkey Team #3 roll call



## samhighnam (Dec 2, 2008)

I sent everyone a PM regarding phone numbers. Would just like to have a check in and ask for suggestions on team names. I really would like to win this year so lets all make sure we give it our best shot! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## samhighnam (Dec 2, 2008)

*Ttt*

anyone out there


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

How about turkey terror.


----------



## granny (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm here. 
justs starting to get my turkey stuff together.
I think my season starts may 14th


----------



## granny (Dec 24, 2004)

x-force hunter said:


> How about turkey terror.


Turkey terrror

sounds good to me.

or "Turkey Terminators" ??


----------



## samhighnam (Dec 2, 2008)

*Or...*

Team Turkey Takedown


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

samhighnam said:


> Team Turkey Takedown


i like this one


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Could think of lots of names for turkey......like strut cutter's....


----------



## granny (Dec 24, 2004)

#1- Turkey Terror. 
#2- Turkey Terminators
#3- Turkey Takedown 
#4- Strut Cutter's 

anybody want to add a name before we vote on which one we will use ??


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

i like turkey takedown


----------



## granny (Dec 24, 2004)

are there a couple turkey hunting contests going on now ? I can find a list of teams but it looks like a different contest. where is the thread posted for our teams ?
By the way I vote for "Turkey Terminators"


----------



## chaseingmuleys (Nov 4, 2007)

i'm going to new zealand this week and can shoot 4 turkeys in a day so i will try to rack up some points :smile:


----------



## tannercollins10 (Oct 25, 2009)

i vote team turkey takedown


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

+1. so whats the name gunna be?!


----------



## granny (Dec 24, 2004)

looks like "Turkey Takedown"
got the most votes.
someone want to let the person running this contest our name ?

I was shed hunting on my land this past weekend & found 6 sheds but also saw alot of thunder chickens. I have to wait til may sometime for my season


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

sounds good. Sam hasnt posted in this thread in such a long time..


----------



## samhighnam (Dec 2, 2008)

*Sorry*

Computer has been sick. Alright sounds like turkey takedown. Im so ready to start wacking and stacking thunder chickens!!! btw everyone put team turkey takedown in your sig


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

alright. Im freaking pumped!


----------



## granny (Dec 24, 2004)

I can't hunt turkey til May sometime. When do you guys get to start so I can look forward to our team starting ??????


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

two weeks. Im still not sure if i wanna use a bow. But i think i will


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

i have my youth hunt next weekend. i still dont know if im going to use my bow or not.


----------



## granny (Dec 24, 2004)

I looked & my hunt is May 14-27. I didn't get a gun tag so I have to use my bow.
Good luck to you guys & keep us updated !


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

My season runs from April 26 - May 22 so I get 3 days of hunting.


----------



## WV hoyt shooter (Feb 10, 2006)

headin to VA this weekend and huntin all next week soo should get a couple birds


----------



## granny (Dec 24, 2004)

WV hoyt shooter said:


> headin to VA this weekend and huntin all next week soo should get a couple birds


good luck !:greenwithenvy:


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I went out on Sunday to see if I could find some turkeys and I saw nothing at all. No birds, no sign, nothing.


----------



## samhighnam (Dec 2, 2008)

*Ohio Opener*

Today was my opener here in knox county ohio. We had birds all over us early then had two hens come in. One hen had a 8-9 in beard. Had her at ten yards with the crosshairs of my shotgun on her. I know i know i shoulda killed her cuz its rare. O well i have heard that enough today. Well after nine hours of hunting in high winds i had no luck on the first day. Tommmorow will be a different story tho me and a friend both have cameramen coming with us so i have high hopes for the morning. Wish me luck and ill keep yall posted!


----------



## granny (Dec 24, 2004)

samhighnam said:


> Today was my opener here in knox county ohio. We had birds all over us early then had two hens come in. One hen had a 8-9 in beard. Had her at ten yards with the crosshairs of my shotgun on her. I know i know i shoulda killed her cuz its rare. O well i have heard that enough today. Well after nine hours of hunting in high winds i had no luck on the first day. Tommmorow will be a different story tho me and a friend both have cameramen coming with us so i have high hopes for the morning. Wish me luck and ill keep yall posted!


any more luck ?


----------



## samhighnam (Dec 2, 2008)

*Wow*

Season has sucked here in ohio for me. Havent even killed a bird yet. I can only hunt weekends cuz hunting ends at noon here. And the weather has been horrible and the birds are henned up and not gobbling well. Been rough hunting!


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

samhighnam said:


> Season has sucked here in ohio for me. Havent even killed a bird yet. I can only hunt weekends cuz hunting ends at noon here. And the weather has been horrible and the birds are henned up and not gobbling well. Been rough hunting!


dang man, all i can say is keep trying and lets hope someone gets one


----------



## samhighnam (Dec 2, 2008)

*Turkey Down*

Turns out my luck changes quick. He scored 59 and 1/8 using the calculator on NWTF site.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Good job! I won't be able to get out until next Saturday but hopefully I can connect with a bird in the 3 days of hunting I get.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Will try to get pics up tonight shot one saturday
26lbs 
10.5"
1.25"


----------



## granny (Dec 24, 2004)

congrats guys ! hope I can help out in a couple weeks.


----------



## granny (Dec 24, 2004)

only a few more days til my hunt starts........Friday...... I put my blind up 2 weeks ago & I hope the wind didn't take it down.
I better go find all my calls ...........wish me luck:bounce:


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

This happend a while ago, but I got one. 26 pounds, 1-1/4 inch spurs, and 10 inch beard. I got it with a gun though so idk if it counts


----------



## granny (Dec 24, 2004)

*yes ..good job !*

This thread will be used to check in and score your turkey. please use the NWTF link provided below.

1) ANY weapon of choice is allowed.
2) The scoring system will be taken off the NWTF website. Please use this to score your bird, copy and paste your score on the check in thread when season starts. http://www.nwtf.org/all_about_turkeys/turkey_score.html
Please copy and paste your score above the picture of your bird. Please remember to include your team names. If your team name is not provided, it will not be scored.

Your score, copy and pasted, should look like this,
Your score is 21.3125 + 10 + 10 + 20 = 61.3125

3) Picture of bird with weapon must be posted. Any picture will work as long as there is a bird and weapon in the photo.

4) You may enter as many birds as you want, but only your biggest will be taken and scored. You can also wait and send in your biggest bird towards the end of the season if you like.

5) Check ins will start March 10th, and run to June 15th. PM me if your season runs longer.

6) Lastly, HAVE FUN!


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

well i didnt take any with a gun, I never do, I think it makes the picture look bad. Shoot, I forgot about that. Oh well I guess


----------

